# Security at VA Clinic in TC.......



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I had to take care of some biz at the clinic today and noticed that the desk and chair in the area where the Security personnel sit were gone and the people. I sat for over an hour and saw one guy that may have been a VA Police Officer. Black polo shirt, kaki pants, no weapon. He walked from the desk area (when I arrived) and immediately headed to the rear of the clinic. That was the last I saw of him. So much for " high visibility" security !!


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

How much security is needed for a bunch of old fat farts like most of us?


----------

